# TNT - Lime-Thyme-Chili-Garlic Roasted Chicken



## Chopstix (Jul 7, 2005)

​​I inadvertently combined two variations of a chicken recipe by Donna Hay, modified it, and ended up with something SO good I had to make it again for my next meal.  I will definitely serve this to dinner guests.  
 
Lime-Thyme-Chili-Garlic Roasted Chicken
 
Ingredients:

 

1          pc         Whole chicken, split in two down the back and 
                        pressed down
2          pcs       Limes, all zest finely grated, and juiced

8          sprigs   Fresh Thyme, or 2 tsp dried Thyme, crumbled

6          pcs       Bird’s eye chili, deseeded and finely chopped

1          Tbsp     Olive Oil for the rub

8          pcs       Large Garlic cloves, unpeeled

1          Tbsp     Kosher Salt

Some more Olive Oil to replace fat from drippings

 

Procedure:

 


Pre-heat oven 200 degrees C
Line baking pan with silicon baking paper with all sides going up the pan.
For the Spice Rub: Mix together lime zest, thyme, olive oil, chili, and salt 
Dab chicken dry in bowl
Sprinkle lime juice all over
Rub spice mix on both sides of chicken.
Place chicken in pan skin side up.
Add garlic cloves, remaining lime juice and spice rub in the pan.
Bake for 1 hour
Place chicken on serving platter.
For the Sauce: Collect all drippings. Remove fat and replace with Olive or canola oil. Mash or puree roasted garlic pulp together with the drippings.  Serve as sauce on the side.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 7, 2005)

This sounds good!  Thanks.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jul 7, 2005)

sounds tasty! where do you get bird's eye chiles at? i didn't know they sold chiles.


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Luvs, I get them here in Thailand. (Also available in some Asian countries). They're the tiniest but deadliest peppers that I know of.  If you can't find them, I'm sure you can substitute with another kind of really hot pepper.  (What about Ancho(spelling?) peppers which Bobby Flay keeps saying is really hot? No anchos around these parts so I can't really say.  Or maybe you can try dried chili powder?  Should work...


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 8, 2005)

Please forgive my ignorance, but is a 200 degree oven hot enough to cook chicken in an hour?


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 9, 2005)

Icymist, that's 200 degrees Celsius (390 degrees Fahrenheit).  Must be hot enough as I've cooked this twice already


----------

